

 Is there no hope? - methochris
http://www.tagxt.com/post/610

======
dylanhassinger
1) I have no idea what this is. It appears to be a short blog post with a
comment box. Don't WordPress and Tumblr serve that purpose? You need to solve
a pain point, that the other apps dont.

2) I have to log in to comment? Wtf

3) If you want to start a social app, start reading how others got launched.
Social apps need a "seed community". Twitter had the SF tech scene. Facebook
had Harvard. The seed community gives the app its first users and helps
dictate the features and tone.

Hope this helps. There is tons of opportunities for new online communications
software. But you need to solve a unique pain and have a realistic strategy to
getting an initial user base. Posting on HN doesn't do shit.

my 2 cents

~~~
methochris
ya, i noticed all HN is good for is a little traffic bump.

thanks for the input though. i guess the pain point i've trying to fill is
exactly this one: how do i get a message out to a large number of people?

reddit and HN got all the people but all they care about is 'whats new' and
damned if they participate. where are all the participators?

